# Rotala vietnam; HC; Rotala nanjenshan aka: Mayaca sellowia



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

*Looking for: Rotala vietnam; HC; Rotala nanjenshan aka: Mayaca sellowia*

Rotala vietnam; Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'; Rotala nanjenshan, aka: Mayaca sellowia.

Looking for these species - I could pick them up at the meeting.

thanks,

Russ


----------

